# USB 3.0 Corsair 600T



## FreaksLikeMe (6. September 2012)

Moinsen,

sag mal was habt ihr euch dabei eigenlich gedacht? Das USB 3.0 "Verlängergunskabel" von der Front zum Mainboard(-USB 3 Port) ist viel zu kurz. Hatte schon mal 10 cm mehr gebrauchen könnnen. Jetzt bekomme ich es kaum aus den Gehäuse raus, geschweige denn an den USB 3 Port.
Gibt es da eine Lösung?

Danke!


----------

